# Alabama racers



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Thoughts and prayers for our fellow BRP and mini racers in the Tuscaloosa area as news and pictures of the recent devastation reaches all of us.

I know both onelug and speedkingz have ongoing BRP races.

We hope you and your loved ones are safe.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

yes hope You all are well !!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Yes like previously said hope you folks and your families are safe. I thought rain and snow sucked,nothing like what you folks are dealing with.Best of luck!!!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. Looks like all is good this way. Missed Speedkingz by 50 yards. Everything across the road is gone! OneLug just got power back on yesterday. We will just help the communities clean up and rebuild. 


Thanks

James


----------



## FOREVER45 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm from Pleasant Grove, AL...My house is still standing but all windows are blown out and there are holes in the roof. Inside was torn up and scattered all over the place.


----------



## Pilot FLYING J (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm glad you are ok and still have what you have, what a terrible outbreak of storms on that day. My prayers go out to all the people that lost loved ones and or everything they had. I am so thankful to have only been without power for about a week. May God bless Alabama.


----------

